# Adaptateur pour SCSI vers USB ?



## Mel (25 Septembre 2005)

Salut à tous!

J'ai présentement deux ordinateurs. L'un très vieux (PC 7200) et l'autre iBook un peu moins(G3).
J'ai des périphériques sur mon ancien ordinateur qui ne peuvent se brancher sur mon iBook. La raison, les connexions qui sont différentes. Sur le vieux, c'est du SCSI et sur le iBook, c'est du USB première version.

Alors, est-ce qu'il existe des adaptateurs qui me permettraient de pouvoir brancher mes vieux périphériques sur mon iBook?

Mes périphériques sur mon 7200 sont:
Tablette graphique Wacom et imprimante StyleWriter 2400.

J'ai besoin de ma tablette graphique et de mon imprimante occasionnellement, je ne veux donc pas m'en acheter une autre.

Croyez-vous qu'il y a quelque chose de possible à faire avec ça?

Merci,
Mel


----------



## Nouvoul (25 Septembre 2005)

Sur G3/G4 il suffit d'installer une carte je crois (pas chère); sur iBook je ne sais pas s'il y a un emplacement libre, voir réponses suivantes qui ne sauraient tarder


----------



## Mel (25 Septembre 2005)

Merci Nouvoul!

Je surveillerai donc les futures interventions.

Merci,
Mel


----------



## apenspel (25 Septembre 2005)

Le plus facile serait d'acheter une carte USB et des périphériques en conséquence.


----------



## Mel (25 Septembre 2005)

Ah bon,
j'avais déjà entendu parler que l'on pouvait s'éviter des achats en double en se munissant d'un espèce d'adaptateur.

Ta solution est quelque peu chèrante à mon goût...

Mel


----------



## CBi (25 Septembre 2005)

Il existe maintenant des convertisseurs SCSI / USB 2 mais outre le risque type loi de Murphy = que cela fonctionne parfaitement sauf justement avec tes périphériques, le prix d'un adaptateur est de l'ordre de 60 Euros, soit le prix d'une petite imprimante ou d'une tablette graphique neuves !


----------



## Mel (25 Septembre 2005)

Salut CBi!

Dans ce cas là, ça ne vaut pas vraiment la peine de me procurer cet adaptateur.

Merci pour les infos.

Mel


----------



## valoriel (6 Février 2006)

hop! hop! 

coucou je remonte ce sujet pour avoir quelque précisions:

- vous auriez pas un ch'tit lien vers un tel adaptateur?

- ça se présente sous quelle forme?

vala!! merci, merci


----------



## golf (6 Février 2006)

Adaptec USBXchange - Câble adaptateur USB-SCSI
CONVERTISSEUR USB-SCSI
USB to SCSI Convertor/Adaptor


----------



## valoriel (6 Février 2006)

merci mon héros :love:

yavai bien des liens qui traînaient ici ou là mais ils marchaient plus :hein:
et puis google n'a pas donné grand *chose*!


----------



## golf (6 Février 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> et puis google n'a pas donné grand *chose*!


T'as essayé "usb/scsi" :rateau:


----------

